# fruit caramels



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anybody have experiences in making fruit caramels using real fruit purees?

like mango, raspberry, passion fruit etc?


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've done it once, I used a raspberry puree. It came out well, though I think another fruit would suit the caramel flavor better. You pretty much can add any fruit puree to the caramel, but you'd do it later in the cooking phase, about when the caramel reaches 232 F or so.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Did you do dry sugar or water/sugar caramelization? 

Did you replace cream with purée or do you have a ratio for cream/purée?

Did you put butter, cream and fruit purée at the same time?

Or when the sugar caramelize add butter and cream and bring it back up to 232f and then add in the fruit purée?


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used wet sugar caramelization.

I did not replace any of the cream with puree, simply added the raspberry puree. For the formula I was using,  it called for 10oz. of heavy cream, and 12oz. of fruit puree.

I did not add all three at the same time. Cream gets added from the start. Butter got added when the mixture got to 230F, then fruit puree shortly after that. The puree is added later in the cooking so the nice fruit flavor doesnt get muddled. Also, while I dont have a reference on it directly, I assume adding the puree later in cooking would also prevent excessive inversion, thats consistant with many other candies, which would result in sticky product.

Like everything else, theres many ways to do it. I have seen it done caramelizing the sugar, then adding butter and cream, but I personally dont do it that way. Definitely doesnt mean it wont work for caramels with fresh puree though, I'd say the most important part of caramels is testing the mixture by hand and not relying strictly on the thermometer, thats going to be your most accurate gauge.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Alright thanks for the help

One last question ... Did u use corn syrup or glucose in the sugar/water stage?


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used corn syrup, and it got added after the mixture comes to a boil. It will foam up considerably otherwise.


----------

